# Tackling freshly sprayed Glasurit paint



## Patton55

Hi Mike, 

I will be detailing a vehicle shortly that has just been resprayed using the Glasurit paint system (2 days old, metallic black). Just wondering what the best course of action will be to get it looking perfect. I assume that the paint will be buffed by the panel shop so may contain light swirls but car unsighted at this stage.

Thanks
Patton


----------



## Mike Phillips

Patton55 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Just wondering what the best course of action will be to get it looking perfect.


Stick with pro-grade compounds and polishes that are body shop safe and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 123quackers

Patton55 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I will be detailing a vehicle shortly that has just been resprayed using the Glasurit paint system (2 days old, metallic black). Just wondering what the best course of action will be to get it looking perfect. I assume that the paint will be buffed by the panel shop so may contain light swirls but car unsighted at this stage.
> 
> Thanks
> Patton


Have some good light source to show all imperfections. Take your time and mark sanding marks and pig tails with tape. You may not need to compound all the car if the body shop have done a reasonable job.

Most pro grade polishes will do the job 
Have fun :thumb:


----------

